# Welches Koifutter???



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe jetzt noch Winterfutter für ein Tag. Wollte mal fragen was ihr so euern Koi zu fressen gibt??? Hatte nähmlich bis jetzt immer nur dieses komische Tetra Koifutter   . Dieses ganze Futter ist ja mehr Luft als Futter und das möchte ich meinen Koi nicht mehr antun. Die Koi habe jetzt 14°C Wassertemperatur!

Danke und

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

hallo maurix,



> 15,- Euro
> 
> KOI BALANCE 3kg Frühjahrsaktion
> KOI BALANCE für Koigerechte Ernährung. Ausgewählte Zutaten - Ausgewogene Ernährung der Koi - Ausbalanciertes Protein-/ Fettverhältnis. Verwöhnen Sie Ihre Koi mit diesem Alleinfutter. Ein Ganzjahresfutter, welches Sie ohne Probleme auch im Winter füttern können. Vergessen Sie den Aberglauben mit der Einstellung des Futters bei kalten Temperaturen. Das Protein-/ Fettverhältnis entspricht ungefähr dem Futter, welches man in der freien Natur bei Bachflohkrebsen, Insekten etc. finden kann. Lesen Sie die Beschreibung bei "Info zum Produkt" . Inhalt: 3kg bzw. 5 Liter - 4mm Pellets
> Bestellen Für eine größere Darstellung, bitte Bild anklicken!



das bekommen meine.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Das Futter hat mir auch schon Rainer empfohlen.  

Juhu, 300 Beiträge. Dauer-Mitglied!!!  

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich kann mich Jürgen nur anschließen. Ich bin mit dem KOI BALANCE sehr zufrieden, letztes Jahr habe ich es mit Hikari Gold und Koi Power vermischt. Alles wurde gerne von den Koi aufgenommen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2006)

Hallo Uwe, hallo Jürgen!

Habe mir das Koi-Power Basis bestellt.  

MFG


----------

